# Shamed : Homebase Milngavie



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok Mod's can delete this if they so wish, however, read this in full please before you do - its a short one anyway. 

Ok so I bought an RAC pressure washer, used it last night and the lance wouldn't work. Basically high pressure water just sprayed out and it wouldnt stop unless you switched it off. 

Easy enough I thought, I have my credit card statement, Ill take it back and get my money back, the other karchers they offer are pretty low end. 

I pre-empted this by phoning ahead to see what I needed, the lass told me to phone RAC. I thought bugger that and phoned Kevin at Trading Standards, as he confirmed the contract is with Homebase. 

Turns out the credit card statement wasn't the right one - or so I was told. There were no pressure washers purchased that day. :lol: So I had to spend some time on the phone to the bank to find out if there was another day I bought it. 

Now here comes my second problem, first was they told me to contact RAC i.e. didn't want to know. The second problem was I had a date which there was another purchase on my account, however, due to fraudulent activity on that account it has been shut down and I disposed of all cards, statements etc just to be safe. 

So all I could offer was to give them an exact date and time ( i think), they said yes an RAC was bought on that date but how do we know its yours - well didn't I tell you I am paul mckenna in disguise I just knew!!!!!!

So fair enough but it would take 2/4 weeks for a statement (according to the teller) - I had to visit the bank AS WELL in this time. 

I had no debit card as it had to be destroyed this posed another problem, they basically didn't want to offer any money back and certainly not in CASH. 

Basically my roundup is even though I had proof of purchase and signed documentation from my bank manager they still wouldnt refund until I phoned trading standards again AND then said I would just phone the police. 

In amongst this I was in so many words accused of fraud infront of a que of about 3 people, very humiliating considering we are a well known family in the area. At this point - 2.5 Hours later, I just said I will phone the police. As the embarrassment of that accusation was one step too far. 

So I now have to wait for the money to clear. 

Now I understand why they need sales every few weeks and BnQ have taken over, the professionalism is lacking as is their purchasing system. 

So if you can avoid it then please do as the staff are very un-helpful - to say the least.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds bad mate. I worked at B&Q for a year, this included the returns desk. They should have taken it back straight away, even without a receipt you should got a credit note atleast. Then they send it back to RAC for their refund. 

It all depends on the jobsworth behind the desk.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ben_ZS said:


> Sounds bad mate. I worked at B&Q for a year, this included the returns desk. They should have taken it back straight away, even without a receipt you should got a credit note atleast. Then they send it back to RAC for their refund.
> 
> It all depends on the jobsworth behind the desk.


They just wanted to do as much as they could to stop me getting any money. I managed £60.00 back.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That sucks, I have an RAC so hopefully it doesn't go **** up.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Stop being so tight and buy a decent machine!!


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

you need to get a folder to start collecting receipts. My local b&q have stopped having dealings with people who don't have their receipts, looks like they are all going that way.
I had a major fight to get a faulty pw replaced because they had just discontinued that model, and the receipt was in bad condition as it was in my wallet for a while. they pulled the same crap of insinuating fraud. by the end of 2 hours of arguing with the manager I was close to doing something just plain stupid but you get that way when the smug theiving gits are trying to make you look like the bad one eh?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I just kept my cool throughout and stood my ground. They had a purchase from my card number on that day but they wouldn't refund because I had no receipt. I did have a bank statement signed by the bank manager. 

So they didn't really have a leg to stand on, I have now started to keep ALL of my recipets - well apart from mars bars. :lol:

Im not tight anymore bought a lovely karcher 6060 yesterday from cleanstore. LAVELY


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Buy another one and use the receipt to get your money back for the fecked one. simples:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The RAC is a sh**** to be honest, I bought a karcher 6060 instead. Got it from cleanstore.co.uk ordered yesterday at 12 and received today!! 

HAPPY DAYS>


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow not good... But at least you got it sorted in the end, even if it did involve threatening police action!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I know pretty dissapointed with them. I need an axe for cutting down trees and they happen to do quite a good one, reluctant to buy it now


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, that's done it for me. Its always painful going into homebase but on the strength of this tale I shall ensure I ALWAYS take my business elsewhere now.

Well done Homebase, lost a customer due to your own greed and poor service, and now lost another and possibly more because of it.

Poor customer care = lost customers. Simple as that.


----------

